# Oakley Crowbar vs. Electric EG1s



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

idk if its the same thing as motocross goggles but if so just get the dark stock lenses and grab some cheap clear ones just to be safe


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

nah i dont think its the same, cuz there really is no "stock" lense. u have to like make a choice.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I would steer clear of those lenses unless being launched off of surprise features is your idea of fun. You could grab a replacement lense for low light to go with it though.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Oakley Crowbar hands down, super comfortable and a nice range of vision. If you had said EG2 it would be a bit more of a contest.

As to your lenses, most any lens that comes with a goggle isn't going to be that stellar in low-light/night/overcast conditions. Like Snowjoe said there are replacement lenses, it's a good idea with any goggle keep at least a yellow lens for low to no light situations and a standard lens for sunny/bluebird days.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

oh alright i gotcha. 
i was thinking the fire iridium lense, and i guess just a permission lense for low light?

and ive seen the EG2, looks kinda cool, whats the deal with it?


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

alex is w0rd said:


> oh alright i gotcha.
> i was thinking the fire iridium lense, and i guess just a permission lense for low light?
> 
> and ive seen the EG2, looks kinda cool, whats the deal with it?



From what I've read Fire Iridiums are good for your real bright, blue bird days. Other than that, they are more of a one trick pony. A lens like the Blue Iridiums or the Permission is going to serve you well for all weather. I don't know where you are from, or what kind of conditions you get but keep that in mind. For night riding grab some yellow lenses.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

i am from jersey btw, not the best conditions, but there are many bright days. you think pink iridium would serve me well in most conditions? thats what im leaning towards as of now.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

I can vouge for Persimmon being alright in most conditions.

Really bright days call for lenses with a darker tint (blues/greens) and lowlight requires lighter tints (yellow/rose). The lighter tints are meant to filter shadows better when everything is just one big shade of gray.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, pink iridium is one of my favorites for all conditions. Iridiumm cuts glare and the pink is good for all light. I regretfully have to say that I like the Crowbars better. Finally tried some on for the first time (9 yrs snowboarding) and was instantly and unfortunately convinced. Closest I've come to comfort is Anon Figments and they don't have the periph that the Crowbars do. I just have a thing with Oakley. All my friends I grew up with played baseball, so all they would wear was Oakley. I got it in my head that Oakleys were for typicall highschool jocks. I've just scoughed at Oakley for so long, hard to stop. But they're the first goggles that don't pinch my nose. Broke it a while ago and now glasses, goggles and such dont sit in the middle of my face.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

alex is w0rd said:


> i am from jersey btw, not the best conditions, but there are many bright days. you think pink iridium would serve me well in most conditions? thats what im leaning towards as of now.


If you're expecting more brights than clouds, go for something a little darker, like Blue or VR50 Emerald Iridium.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I've a bolle vermillion(pink) lense and then picked up goggles with a clear persimons lense and prefer that much more for night riding. It's MUCH easier to see detail with the yellow. Although the mirrored pink is fine for all around riding.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

The VR50 Emerald Iridium is definately a nice lense but a bit pricy. Persimmon is definately a good all around lense. I have the fire iridium lense can can honestly say I hardly ever use it. Like someone else said, its only good on extremely bright blue bird days with absolutely no trees around. Also, the H.I. persimmon lense is a pretty good low light lense.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah i'd agree, i'd go with the oakleys


----------

